# Cardinal Shrimp



## Jase (28 Feb 2010)

Where to buy, how much they cost, any info appreciated.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: [WANTED] Cardinal Shrimp*

MA @ Morden had them last time we were there, although only two in the tank, they can usually get them but a little far for you!


----------



## Jase (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: [WANTED] Cardinal Shrimp*

Thanks Paulo, I've been looking everywhere since you suggested them the other day. Might be a case of asking somewhere local to order me some specifically. Do you remember the cost of them?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: [WANTED] Cardinal Shrimp*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Thanks Paulo, I've been looking everywhere since you suggested them the other day. Might be a case of asking somewhere local to order me some specifically. Do you remember the cost of them?


They came in at Â£7.50 but in my opinion well worth it, I am going to setup another tank in the near future and then get 10 or 20 of these to try and breed them again.


----------



## Jase (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: [WANTED] Cardinal Shrimp*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> They came in at Â£7.50 but in my opinion well worth it, I am going to setup another tank in the near future and then get 10 or 20 of these to try and breed them again.



Well Â£7.50 is less than I was expecting. I had Â£9 or Â£10 each in mind. Hopefully I can get some and breed them. Hae you kept them before then Paulo?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: [WANTED] Cardinal Shrimp*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Well Â£7.50 is less than I was expecting. I had Â£9 or Â£10 each in mind. Hopefully I can get some and breed them. Hae you kept them before then Paulo?


I purchased 10 early last year, if you check my shrimp journal there are plenty of photos there, but Cardinals require temps in the region of 26-27C and I had them with Cherries and Crystals which require much lower temps, so I kept the tank at around 25C to try and meet a balance, and the Crystals and Cardinals did not breed. Also had some issues with the Amazonia II soil which might have not helped to wiping them out. I will try again that's for sure


----------



## Jase (1 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I purchased 10 early last year, if you check my shrimp journal there are plenty of photos there, but Cardinals require temps in the region of 26-27C and I had them with Cherries and Crystals which require much lower temps, so I kept the tank at around 25C to try and meet a balance, and the Crystals and Cardinals did not breed. Also had some issues with the Amazonia II soil which might have not helped to wiping them out. I will try again that's for sure



Did you have success breeding the Cardinals?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> Did you have success breeding the Cardinals?


Not that I saw, but soon after I got them the tank turned into crap which didn't help, so next time they will have a tank of their own.

It will be plain sand, lots of rocks (bolders), some manzi wood, and low light plants like some anubias petite or bonsai and some small ferns. 

Sulawesi snails are recommended to encourage breeding.


----------



## Jase (1 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Sulawesi snails are recommended to encourage breeding.



I've just been looking at those on Planet Inverts   There are some really attractive looking species (for snails   )

http://www.planetinverts.com/sulawesi_snails.html


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame the snails grow so large and their shells become pretty ugly


----------



## Jase (1 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Shame the snails grow so large and their shells become pretty ugly



How big are we talking? I don't suppose you'd mind a huge snail in your tank if it encouraged your Cardinal Shrimp to reproduce


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> How big are we talking?


The ones I have seen, their shells can get to about 5-7cm.



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you'd mind a huge snail in your tank if it encouraged your Cardinal Shrimp to reproduce


True, but then you have one of the most beautiful fresh water shrimp in the tank and some damn ugly snails!


----------



## Jase (1 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> True, but then you have one of the most beautiful fresh water shrimp in the tank and some damn ugly snails!



  

Thanks a lot for your help Paulo, I'll let you know when I get some


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for your help Paulo, I'll let you know when I get some


You welcome  look forward to the photos  

Someone PMed me about PH, so I thought I would leave it here also, these shrimp like PH of at least 7.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Jase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curse you paulo, calling those snails ugly  
You can keep the shells from pitting and turning white by keeping them in alkaline water witha  fair bit of calcium.
My girlfriend has mine now at her house and she adds cuttlefish bone crumbs to the water every now and then and thats kept the snails shells perfect and they are nearly fully grown.
The pitted ones tend to be wild caught, but more and more perfect shells are popping up.


----------

